# Bulbs aren't growing?



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I bought several bulbs 15 days ago from petco and I still see no progress. The plants I'm trying to grow are water lily, onion, and some other plant (I don't remember what it's called). I have them in a container with sand substrate and plant tabs with 3/4 water like it says and I have them exposed to the sun, but they still won't grow. I don't even see roots. Help :|


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Berta bulbs are a rip off, so I bet those are too. Can you try to get them to geminate? (Put them out of water in the fridge for a week then try again) also let there be light


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

It could be that the sun isnt strong enough too.. Do you have a nice, bright daylight lamp somewhere, like a desklamp with a daylight bulb in you could position over the plants?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I never trust plants from chain stores, especially their bulbs. If its not full of leaves I wouldn't get it. Too easy to have a dud/dead one.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Can't get bulbs over here, not without looking into import or a specialist supplier. How are they sold? Dry in a packet, like some garden bulbs, or are they in a tank of water, with leaves and that?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

BettaMummy87 said:


> Can't get bulbs over here, not without looking into import or a specialist supplier. How are they sold? Dry in a packet, like some garden bulbs, or are they in a tank of water, with leaves and that?


Dry in a plastic baggy which has been hole punched a few times


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

+1 Buck 
They were dry in a package. I will put them in the freezer and try again, but if the sun is not too strong then I'm going out to buy a light that will be strong enough to grow them. If they don't grow still I'm just going to rant to the company -3-


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Dry in a plastic baggy which has been hole punched a few times


Yeah thats how our garden bulbs are sold.  I think my supplier sends it out witha shoot, in water, so my thai onions should be okay when I get them. Dry seems a nightmare. :O


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

they will grow but it will take a while i have some in my tank that took 2 1/2 months to sprout so i dont think its
worth it


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Last time I buy dried bulbs >.>


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

BettaBoy51 said:


> they will grow but it will take a while i have some in my tank that took 2 1/2 months to sprout so i dont think its
> worth it


+1, aquatic bulbs go into dormancy periods like any other. I have several different types and when the grow, they really grow wildly. The growth then starts to die back and I trim them off to right above the top of the bulb. Just when I am convinced they'll never grow back, up comes a tiny shoot again. It sometimes takes many months.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I tried dried bulbs and after about a week I had a huge spike in either nitrite or nitrate and my goldfish were swimming all wobbly.


----------



## Jennyha (Dec 7, 2014)

i had some in my tank too, the other day with a waterchange one came up. i pulled it out and it smelled like rotting tooth.... i am pretty sure that is bad....


----------

